# generac gp7500



## slimbo (Aug 12, 2013)

greetings 2 all,,,,,i was givin a generac gp 7500 generator with about 5 hours on it,,,by a neighbor of a friend,,, after assembly he left the box to close to the muffler,,,, igniting it causing the alternator and wheels to burn up,,,,was wondering if anyone knows where i would be able to find an alternator for it,,,,thanks to all slimbo


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you tried contacting generac directly?


----------

